# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Kaunas Seaways [Kaunas]

## giorgos....

AegeanSeaways kaunas.jpg

*KAUNAS: Ξεκινά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Λάυριο-Τσεσμέ στις 2 Ιουλίου*

----------


## pantelis2009

H πρώτη φωτογραφία του *Kaunas* στο Λαύριο λίγο μετά την άφιξη του σήμερα το πρωί. Το πλοίο θα συνδέει το Λαύριο με το Cesme - Turkey (TR) για λογαριασμό της *Aegean Seaways.* Tα δρομολόγια θα ξεκινήσουν αύριο. Καλή συνέχεια.

KAUNAS-01-01-07-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Kaunas* φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Μιχαλάκης ΙΙΙ στο Λαύριο. ¶ραγε ξεκίνησε να υπάρχει μεταφορικό ενδιαφέρων, μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος ντόπιος ??? Καλή συνέχεια.

KAUNAS-03-01-07-2019.jpg

----------


## express adonis

> Το *Kaunas* φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Μιχαλάκης ΙΙΙ στο Λαύριο. ¶ραγε ξεκίνησε να υπάρχει μεταφορικό ενδιαφέρων, μπορεί να μας πει κάποιος ντόπιος ??? Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> KAUNAS-03-01-07-2019.jpg


Παντελη χτες που βρεθηκα στο λαυριο και περασα απο το πλοιο δεν υπηρχε κινηση....4-5 νταλικες περιμεναν...3-4 μεσα στο πανω γκαραζ κατω αδειο....και κοσμος ουτε 50 ατομα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Kaunas άραγε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και κάνει βόλτες ΝΑ από τη Χίο με χαμηλές ταχύτητες???

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Το Kaunas άραγε έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και κάνει βόλτες ΝΑ από τη Χίο με χαμηλές ταχύτητες???


Ενόσο έκοβε βόλτες είχε προορισμό 'for orders'. Τώρα, 2019-07-18 22:30 έχει προορισμό το ουκρανικό λιμάνι CHORNOMORSK και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.
Η ιστοσελίδα της aegeanseaways εμφανίζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:

as.jpg

----------


## a.molos

> Ενόσο έκοβε βόλτες είχε προορισμό 'for orders'. Τώρα, 2019-07-18 22:30 έχει προορισμό το ουκρανικό λιμάνι CHORNOMORSK και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.
> Η ιστοσελίδα της aegeanseaways εμφανίζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
> 
> as.jpg


Τίτλοι τέλους? Η προαναγγελία του εγχειρήματος,  κράτησε περισσότερο  χρόνο απο τα δρομολόγια που εκτελέσθηκαν. Σε  αναμονή εξελίξεων λοιπόν.

----------


## Αναερόβιος

Η σεμνή τελετή φαίνεται να λαμβάνει άδοξο τελος.
Ελπίζω οι Τούρκοι να μην αφήσουν μεγάλα φέσια σε συνεργάτες, ναυπηγείο, πληρώματα και πελάτες με εισιτήρια στα χέρια.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ενόσο έκοβε βόλτες είχε προορισμό 'for orders'. Τώρα, 2019-07-18 22:30 έχει προορισμό το ουκρανικό λιμάνι CHORNOMORSK και ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων.
> Η ιστοσελίδα της aegeanseaways εμφανίζει το παρακάτω μήνυμα:
> 
> as.jpg


Σήμερα 2019-07-19 15:55 η ιστοσελίδα της aegeanseaways  μιλά για αναστολή των δρομολογίων μέχρι 30 Ιουλίου για τεχνικους λόγους.

----------


## Amorgos66

...orders ελήφθησαν...
¶ντε γειά....
PhotoEditor_20190719_160048502.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...το όλο εγχείρημα δε ,θα πρέπει να προβληματίσει την
Levante ,για το αντίστοιχο εγχείρημα που ετοιμάζει...
Για ποιο λόγο να προτιμήσουν οι νταλίκες
να περάσουν μέσω Ελλάδας,ενώ υπάρχουν
Ro Ro από λιμάνια της Τουρκίας απευθείας
για Τεργέστη...??

----------


## express adonis

Ενα δρομολογιο αν ειναι εφικτο με ελληνικο λιμανι και μετα τσεσμε σιγουρα θα εξυπηρετησει...τωρα ενα θεσσαλονικη-τσεσμε με τοσο μεγαλο πλοιο θα ναι 2μηνο και αν...αρα η λεβαντε πρεπει να το σκεφτει πολλες φορες...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...το όλο εγχείρημα δε ,θα πρέπει να προβληματίσει την
> Levante ,για το αντίστοιχο εγχείρημα που ετοιμάζει...
> Για ποιο λόγο να προτιμήσουν οι νταλίκες
> να περάσουν μέσω Ελλάδας,ενώ υπάρχουν
> Ro Ro από λιμάνια της Τουρκίας απευθείας
> για Τεργέστη...??


Κ όμως πάνε μέσω Ελλάδος.Τσεσμέ-Χίο με παντόφλα  κ φορτώνονται στα ΝΡ,ΝΣ.Πάνε με 1 εισιτήριο Ιταλία από Πάτρα.
Αρνητικό ρόλο παίζει κ ο δρόμος Αθήνα-Λαύριο.
Η Levante δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα αφού από Θεσ/νίκη βγαίνει κατ'ευθείαν Εγνατία

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Το KAUNAS, το οποίο επέστρεψε στην Ουκρανία στις 22.07.2019 με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων, ταξιδεύει τώρα προς το Μπατούμ της Γεωργίας με 15 κόμβους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το KAUNAS, το οποίο επέστρεψε στην Ουκρανία στις 22.07.2019 με ταχύτητα 11 κόμβων, ταξιδεύει τώρα προς το Μπατούμ της Γεωργίας με 15 κόμβους.


Νομίζω εκεί δούλευε.

----------


## manch84

Καλησπέρα,

Με την γραμμή Λαύριο - Σμύρνη τι θα γίνει?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Με την γραμμή Λαύριο - Σμύρνη τι θα γίνει?


Λαύριο-Τσεσμέ θέλεις να πεις.
Tι να γίνει,αυτοί που την άνοιξαν,αυτοί την έκλεισαν.
Είχε πολλή κίνηση φαίνεται.Τσάμπα οι γιορτές κ τα πανηγύρια!

----------


## japetus

Το πλοίο το επανενταξε η ukrferries στα τακτικά δρομολόγιά της όπως φαίνεται στη σελίδα της:
http://www.ukrferry.com/eng/schedules/online-board

Αλήθεια, γνωρίζει κανείς μια και η σελίδα δεν αναφέρει συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, αν εκτελείται πλέον κάποιο δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Κων/πόλης και Τσερνομορσκ/Οδησσου;

----------


## express adonis

> Το πλοίο το επανενταξε η ukrferries στα τακτικά δρομολόγιά της όπως φαίνεται στη σελίδα της:
> http://www.ukrferry.com/eng/schedules/online-board
> 
> Αλήθεια, γνωρίζει κανείς μια και η σελίδα δεν αναφέρει συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα, αν εκτελείται πλέον κάποιο δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Κων/πόλης και Τσερνομορσκ/Οδησσου;


Η ukr δεν κανει...ενα ro-ro της stena line κανει...δεν θυμαμαι ονομα...αλλα ουτε αν ειναι ναυλωμενο απο την ukr...

----------


## japetus

> Η ukr δεν κανει...ενα ro-ro της stena line κανει...δεν θυμαμαι ονομα...αλλα ουτε αν ειναι ναυλωμενο απο την ukr...


Πράγματι, λίγο που το έψαξα είναι το Sea Partner  (που είχε υπηρετήσει και στην Ελλάδα σαν Syria) της sealines.com.tr (πρώην Stena). Δεν δουλεύει η γραμμή όμως πλέον από Κωνσταντινούπολη αλλά από ένα λιμάνι στη Μαύρη Θαλασσα στα 250 χλμ από την Πόλη.

----------


## express adonis

> Πράγματι, λίγο που το έψαξα είναι το Sea Partner  (που είχε υπηρετήσει και στην Ελλάδα σαν Syria) της sealines.com.tr (πρώην Stena). Δεν δουλεύει η γραμμή όμως πλέον από Κωνσταντινούπολη αλλά από ένα λιμάνι στη Μαύρη Θαλασσα στα 250 χλμ από την Πόλη.


Και κατι που δεν γνωριζω εγω...εκανε δρομολογιο ελλαδα-συρια??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και κατι που δεν γνωριζω εγω...εκανε δρομολογιο ελλαδα-συρια??


Φίλε μου δεν το γνωρίζεις;;
Μόλις πριν λιγο έγινε συζήτηση στο σχετικό θέμα.
Ουσιαστικά η πρώτη σοβαρή εμφάνιση ρο-ρό στην Ελλάδα.

----------

